# Help a freshwater feller out.   Fish ID?



## BCAPES (Jul 26, 2016)

Was blessed to be able to take the little ones to the beach.   We took the cast net for fun in the surf and caught these.   Any help?  Thanks


----------



## BCAPES (Jul 26, 2016)

Another


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 27, 2016)

Bait for bigger fish!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks like an LY and a croaker.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 27, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like an LY and a croaker.



Yep and both very good bait.


----------



## lampern (Jul 27, 2016)

What is an LY?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 27, 2016)

lampern said:


> What is an LY?



Fish candy. Will catch anything that swims, like threadfin shad.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 27, 2016)

My Son got this in his cast net. First I've seen. Anybody know what it is.


----------



## BCAPES (Jul 27, 2016)

I do not know but I wouldn't have touched it.  LOL



Lukikus2 said:


> My Son got this in his cast net. First I've seen. Anybody know what it is.


----------



## BCAPES (Jul 27, 2016)

I just found out it is another name for scaled sardine



lampern said:


> What is an LY?


----------



## lampern (Jul 27, 2016)

Lukikus2 said:


> Fish candy. Will catch anything that swims, like threadfin shad.



Looks like some type of sardine to me??


----------



## lampern (Jul 27, 2016)

Lukikus2 said:


> My Son got this in his cast net. First I've seen. Anybody know what it is.



Looks like a species of batfish, family ogcocephalidae.


----------



## lampern (Jul 27, 2016)

BCAPES said:


> I just found out it is another name for scaled sardine



Yeah its looks just like one.

Local names can be confusing


----------



## creekrocket (Jul 28, 2016)

Trout candy...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 28, 2016)

lampern said:


> Looks like a species of batfish, family ogcocephalidae.



Yep. That's what it is. 

I would have hesitated to touch it too!


----------



## jasper181 (Jul 28, 2016)

Definitely a Scaled Sardine, aka LY or Pilchard.


----------



## Elkbane (Aug 1, 2016)

The locals call them "LY", but poster above correctly ID'd them as a pilchard.

The term "LY" is from an errant identification as an Alewife, or "Alewives", which sounds like "LY".
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alewife

Elkbane


----------

